# Our Coffin Ride



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

I thought Y'all might enjoy seeing our coffin ride that took guests through our haunt. It sat two adults and one kid or three kids. we are looking to make another car for the track this year.



I included a video of it working and a "how its made" video as well.


----------



## kenkozpgh (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice job.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks. This year I may set it up in the second floor of my barn(1200 Sqft).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Corny jokes - gotta love ‘em

I thought the ghost flying toward the screen was a projection until you showed what was behind the scene. Pretty cool effect.

Nice seeing kids helping out in the haunt. Way to grow the next generation of Halloweenies:jol:


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Quite the setup! Gotta love the jump scares!


----------



## DeathStalker (Aug 6, 2008)

Great job.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I like doing a fun/spooky type Haunt and really get a kick out of special effects.


----------



## sister (Jul 24, 2012)

How freakin' cool is that!!


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks sister!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Really nice work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Every bit of that was awesome!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow Batbuddy .... I didn't know you built a dark ride haunt! Great job!

[edit] : I see I DID commented on the youtube video a few years ago. :googly:


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks Folks! We will see what the next year brings...


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very,very cool.Love the old dark rides.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Thanks, kprimm. It really is a lot of fun to do.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Do you have a how to video or write up. I watched the video but ther is not much detail. I wonder how you could start the cart easier. Maybe a pulse modulation to get it started the go to full power. All DC would be an option and just ramp up the juice. I am just a dreamer, you are a doer. Thank you for doing what most of us just dream of year after year.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Actually We did do a bit of a "how its made" video. Here it is...


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Amazing work Batbuddy!


----------

